# Nissan Tsuru



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi!
Just wondering if you people have seen this "Sentra" from Mexico? the headlamps and grille looks better than the old Tsuru model.... i think. 
It also has a GA16DNE Engine... any info on that? Brand new Sentra.

Take a look:

http://www.nissantsuru.com.mx/exteriores.asp

http://www.nissantsuru.com.mx/especifica.asp


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

yes, thats a 2005 front end. good job.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> yes, thats a 2005 front end. good job.


It do look nice! maybe i'll get that front soon in Costa Rica...


----------



## Sentraclassic_kidpr (Jul 6, 2005)

*mee too*



SergioCR said:


> It do look nice! maybe i'll get that front soon in Costa Rica...


i will get too... by the way its come on sets..i saw that on the se-r sentra forums its consist in the grill n' headlamps along with sidelights .. its come from mexico,actualy Tsuru is a mexican version of our 91-94 b13 so sentra is a new entry level in mexico in 05..they have the all new sentra 05 like sentra current model like us.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Holy Hell! I wonder if I can get it in SE-R..? It'd be sweet to be running an '03 or so Sentra SE-R. think of the possibilities dudes! and I could mod it identically to the '91 I'm getting on Wednesday.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ninja said:


> Holy Hell! I wonder if I can get it in SE-R..? It'd be sweet to be running an '03 or so Sentra SE-R. think of the possibilities dudes! and I could mod it identically to the '91 I'm getting on Wednesday.


they stopped the SER a while back....not sure which year


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

They killed the SE-R in America in 1998, with the B14 200SX being the last one. But this is Mexico, man. If a 13 year old suburban kid can get shitfaced on vacation with his parents and Nissan still makes a body like that there, I could just do an engine swap. the ga16 to the sr20 isn't too tough. shit, that went nowhere...


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

I think its awsome, looks great :thumbup:


----------



## urquidezj (Jul 4, 2005)

love that steering wheel for my b14. im gonna have to hit the "yunkes" accross the line.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Wow, the base model will run you just under 9 grand US. 
Fully loaded model is 12,300.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Thats a bad-ass b13! Or, is it still a b13? I still want to know what the "N" stands for in "GA16DNE". Anybody know?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

They aren't legal here in the states... Just like a Skyline isn't legal here.


----------



## Keo (Jul 31, 2004)

pimpride said:


> They aren't legal here in the states... Just like a Skyline isn't legal here.


there's ways around it, since there that chasis is already been sold in the us, it's even easier


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Good news, Mexico still make b13 bodies, and thte grill from the pic it's a 2006 tsuru, they stopped using the ga16dne in 1998, after that ga16de, they still don't sell the 2006 grill, but i can get 2005 complete grill, headlamps, corner lamps and stuff for 400 buck if someone is interested, PM me. 

P.S the 2005 grill does fit the 1993 se-r, i have one here in mexico..


----------

